# Which bit for strong pony



## Welshy (20 May 2011)

I hope this is the right place for this -- I haven't posted here for a long time.

I have a talented little jumping pony who is a pleasure to do.  She is well schooled but tends to get very strong when hunting, hacking in large fast groups & whilst jumping in exciting situations (fine at home, normal hacking and whilst schooling).

Currently ridden in a french link hanging cheek with a flash noseband for everything (running martingale for exciting things) but am keen to try a different bit for the next hunting season and, as she is now moving up to open hunter trials, we could do with a little something extra just to remind her that her rider dictates the pace.

She is such a nice, honest jumper, I'm terrified of over bitting her or knocking her confidence and I certainly don't wish to curb her gorgeous enthusiasm for jumping.

If anything, her head tends to go up (but not hideously high) and she fixes and goes.  She is always stoppable but it can take a little time which you don't have when you have whacking big solid fences coming at you.

She hates the pelhams I have tried (myler, rugby french link and straightbar).  Presuming a 3 ring snaffle is redundant since she doesnt lean or put her head down?  I have a mental block against kimblewicks since she was ridden in one by riders with busy hands before I had her and I suspect this hasn't helped us.  (when I got her, you could hardly touch her mouth before her ears went up your nostrils   )  She has a big roomy mouth for a little pony and I don't want any really thin bits as she has a tendancy to get sore on the sides of her mouth if we aren't careful.

Teeth done very recently, back checked and saddle fine.   I really don't think schooling is the only answer here.

Sorry for the long, fussy post x


----------



## jmb (20 May 2011)

http://www.thesaddleryshop.co.uk/P/Loop_Ring_Wilkie_Jointed_Snaffle-(326).aspx

Could try this? You can always put the reins on the large ring to make it softer rather than the little ring if this makes sense!


----------



## Kat (20 May 2011)

What about a stronger snaffle, maybe a Dr bristol, twisted snaffle (not as evil as they look, I know a couple of horses that go beautifully in them), cherry roller etc.

Have you tried her in a double? That works well for many. 

Or what about a change of noseband or martingale? As you have her in a flash what about trying a standing martingale. Or could you try a kineton? 

I have no experience of them but a lot of people on my yard love myler combinations. 

Have you tried her in the kimblewick? Might she be ok with light hands? They are cracking bits for strong ponies.


----------



## Kat (20 May 2011)

Or a waterford?


----------



## Allie5 (20 May 2011)

My first thought was something with double reins. So you ride off a gentle rein with a bit of curb available if she starts to get strong.


----------



## zoelouisem (20 May 2011)

JenniMorris said:



http://www.thesaddleryshop.co.uk/P/Loop_Ring_Wilkie_Jointed_Snaffle-(326).aspx

Could try this? You can always put the reins on the large ring to make it softer rather than the little ring if this makes sense!
		
Click to expand...

Would definalty reccomend this for a strong pony works wonders with quite a few i know, and will defo help with the head going up too. You can get them with the french link action in aswell if youd prefer to stay with that in her mouth.


----------



## Kat (20 May 2011)

But she hates pelhams and a gag is the last thing she wants if she sticks her head in the air.......... 

I suppose there are curb bits that aren't pelham, or it is a double......... 

If she has plenty of space she will probably be quite happy in a double.


----------



## binkymerlin (20 May 2011)

you could try a swales pelham. no poll pressure. you have to have very good hands tho.


----------



## SO1 (20 May 2011)

I have my pony in a NS beval, running martingale and drop noseband for jumping, he is enthusiastic too and very fast and this combination seems to work well. 

http://www.horsebithire.com/neue-schule-tranz-beval-70mm

I normally ride him in a hanging cheek snaffle for everything else apart from jumping (he is strong at home and away from home)


----------



## mummblesmum (20 May 2011)

I had a similar problem with my daughter's sec C. She didn't get on with curb action bits nor a Dutch gag. I now have her in a Tom thumb copper roller bit and she is fab in it. My daughter rides with two sets of reins on it, using the snaffle rein most of the time, but when she gets really excited she will use the bottom rein and when jumping at shows she rides with bottom rein only. I initially ruled this bit out thinking that the action would be the same as the Dutch gag but it worked a treat  might be worth a try. Got mine off flea bay- best £8 I ever spent


----------



## Maddie2412 (20 May 2011)

as long as hands are light i can guarantee best solution with a waterford with full cheeks but only if you are really confident in it im sorry if i sound patronising but i know a lot of ponies who's mouths are ruined from incorrect use however this really helps break and horses which lean or grab maybe give it a go def worth a try...?


----------



## Welshy (21 May 2011)

Thank you so much everybody for the replies.

I shall work my way through them alll now.

I forgot to add -- anything with two reins isn't ideal as, although I am her main rider, she also has a young pony clubber who does tethralons on her and could do without knitting with two sets of reins while opening gates and slip-rails during competitions.

The beval bit looks like it could work, particularly given it comes in a french link.

This bit will only be used for competing, hunting etc - I will stick with the snaffle bridle for everything else.


----------



## Pipkin (21 May 2011)

lydia_markwick said:



			as long as hands are light i can guarantee best solution with a waterford with full cheeks but only if you are really confident in it im sorry if i sound patronising but i know a lot of ponies who's mouths are ruined from incorrect use however this really helps break and horses which lean or grab maybe give it a go def worth a try...?
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this, I ride mine in a NS hanging cheek waterford, she loves to lean and even though not strong all the time when we have a gallop she gets excited and the gears dont stop going up and up, once she gets going can take a while to slow her up, she`s gone like a dream since changing to this bit and it takes no effort to pull her up. she also listens alot more too, one little tweak of the reins and she`s switched on again x


----------

